# Increase VT size on VirtualBox



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

Is it possible to increase VT size on VirtualBox? I notice on real hardware it will scale to to whole screen but on VirtualBox it's only set to VT(vga): text 80x25 (copied from dmesg). Even with VirtualBox OSE Guest Addition installed it only scale to full screen after Xorg was started (the console itself still small, though).


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm running different versions of FreeBSD in Virtualbox. When setting up the VM, configuring the Motherboard, I choose EFI firmware. After the installation of FreeBSD I change the vt console resolution, setting in /boot/loader.conf:

```
efi_max_resolution=WidthxHeight
```
See loader.conf(5), or you can try 3.14.1. Video Modes in EFI.

If you have installed FreeBSD with Motherboard  (default) BIOS firmware, that might be the case from your desciption, and thinking about checking the EFI option afterwards, FreeBSD may not boot, at least on my system it won't. More on VirtualBox EFI: 3.14. Alternative Firmware (EFI).

For VESA resolution on the guest operating system have a look at 9.7. Advanced Display Configuration. I can't say how well it will work on FreeBSD, never tried it.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> I'm running different versions of FreeBSD in Virtualbox. When setting up the VM, configuring the Motherboard, I choose EFI firmware. After the installation of FreeBSD I change the vt console resolution, setting in /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> efi_max_resolution=WidthxHeight
> ...



I use the default setting of VirtualBox. I will reinstall FreeBSD with EFI on to check if your solution works 



T-Daemon said:


> For VESA resolution on the guest operating system have a look at 9.7. Advanced Display Configuration. I can't say how well it will work on FreeBSD, never tried it.



My Firefox doesn't jump to the specific section but instead start at the beginning. Let me guess, do you mean custom vesa mode? I used this trick many time with OSes don't have VirtualBox Guest Addition or at least the Xorg's VBoxVideo driver to go to full screen. It only works after Xorg is started. I asked about the console


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2019)

blackdog said:


> Is it possible to increase VT size on VirtualBox?


Have a look in vt(4).


----------

